# Thoughts on the Gerber LMF II



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970566542&pf_rd_i=desktop

Thinking of picking this up, any thoughts?


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't have one but wouldn't mind having one. By all accounts a great knife......but there are some very worthy competitors at that price point. Esee for one. FWIW I like the Gerber.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have its little brother the prodigy. It's a great quality American made knife. What I don't like about it is the half serrated blade. It would be the perfect knife if they offered a smooth edge version.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970566542&pf_rd_i=desktop
> 
> Thinking of picking this up, any thoughts?


I own a clone of the buck 119 so naturally I think that $111 is too much but here goes:

Likes: I like the sheath, the full tang, the overall length, styling

Don't like: the serrated edge, the handle( a bit too soft for my liking), and the seat belt cutter is a bit too gimmicky.

prejudices: I used to like Gerber, but they put their name on the BGrylis series of knives which I think are some of the most deceitful low quality over priced garbage on the market.......but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Actually the handle is really great!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I own 3, always been a Gerber guy.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

https://ontarioknife.com/fixed-blades/black-bird-sk-5-w-sheath-detail

This would be on my short list. I like simple.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Get either a full serrated blade or a full fine edge. That half and half business just gives you two knives that are too small to do anything appreciable with.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't own a fixed blade Gerber, but my folder is a decent little workhorse. 

Not a bad choice but there's certainly tons of Good blades out there for that price point.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Get either a full serrated blade or a full fine edge. That half and half business just gives you two knives that are too small to do anything appreciable with.


I agree. That half and half makes no sense.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like it. Find it odd they ask 111 and change and can click buy new for 75? Why pay 30 extra, for what, shipping? I can wait. Kinda a knife nut myself.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not to split hairs or side track the thread, its more like 1/3 serrated, 2/3 fine. Cutting rope, gnarly branches to me is a chore without a machete, very little effort and the serrated takes care of it. Serrated edge will still do its job long after the smooth edge needs to be touched up. Always leary of descriptions that say easily sharpened, ie: soft steel. jmho. Not in any way implying not a quality knife!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't mind some gerber blades. I'm on board with bear stuff being craptaculous but some of their other stuff is pretty good. My last blade buy was the Shrade Schf 9 and all I can say is best dollar value for quality blade I've found in a long long while. 

If it's really got you a bad case of GAS then grab one abuse it a bit and educate us all on what you discover. I've seen that one but don't like half and have save for utility blades with tool utilization in mind. For a forest knife no way solid blade all the way.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Gerber knives are good, you could save $37 by going green. 
Amazon.com : LMF II, Infantry Green Handle, Serrated (Please see item detail in description) : Sports & Outdoors

I can't stand the Bear Grylis stuff either. Way over hyped and I just don't like the looks of them.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Ill say after going through a whole lot of knives for my kit I settled on this one and yea I dont like serrations either but this knife is more aptly described as a sharp crowbar check the weight of it its a couple pounds at least for a 5 inch blade length that's a lot to carry the sheath is tough and overbuilt as well but it rigs into my molle nicely and fits my overbuilt hands and suits my style of knife fighting (inexperienced).


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Take it out abuse it a little and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've always been a fan of Gerber knifes.
I own the BG Ultimate fixed blade, and the only negative I have on it is not being full tang. The steel is strong, the spine is extra thick, and it can take a beating.
Since the linked knife is full tang, and appears to meet all quality checks that Gerber is known for, it should make a solid survival knife.
The price seems a bit steep, however.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks to be a good knife, I don't care for serrations either, I've had my arse lit on fire for some of my knife suggestions, if you like it buy it. I tend to lean towards the more traditional style knives and leave the tactical stuff to the tacticians.


----------

